# Seaside house in the Isle of Man



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been meaning to post this house for aaaaages!

Originally I explored his house in 2012 and I took some pics on my phone, then I returned end of last year to the Isle of Man and had to pop in for another visit. Not much had changed.

The house has great character and what a location.

Some pics from my rainy first visit in 2012:










The back garden
































And pics from the revisit last year:













"Beware of the dog, he's erotic"



















Thanks for viewing


----------



## krela (Oct 20, 2015)

What a view indeed!


----------



## smiler (Oct 20, 2015)

Not bad that, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 20, 2015)

The house looks so grim from outside, but you can't help smile at a lime green bathroom suite... 
Fantastic photography of a strange location, thanks for sharing


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Oct 20, 2015)

That view out to sea is gorgeous! Reminds me of home...


----------



## Rubex (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow that place is amazing! Really good find and pics


----------



## acer77 (Oct 20, 2015)

WOW what a place!! this will soon be snapped up and re developed!!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 20, 2015)

The house is situated at a very exposed area to the elements but yet as you go inside it looks quite cosy. Nice photographs - even the ones taken in 2012.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you guys


----------



## B7TMW (Oct 20, 2015)

Whats in those garages??????


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2015)

The bathroom suite that time forgot. But what aview. Enjoyed that...thank you.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 20, 2015)

B7TMW said:


> Whats in those garages??????



I'm not sure anyone could handle the awesomeness that lies behind those doors... Nah not really, it's empty


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice looking house and what a view.Great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank you


----------

